# sustanon 250



## king3.0 (Jul 19, 2014)

Any thoughts, recommendations, helpful tips, or cycle that works well with this.  Does it make you hold water, any bloating?


----------



## losieloos (Jul 19, 2014)

I've never used it before so I wouldn't be much help. Sorry mate.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 19, 2014)

Sust is testosterone. Test makes you hold water. Bc of the propionate ester portion of Sust, the normal pinning schedule is Mon/Wed/Fri


Most will tell you it's overrated and you should stick to a single esterfied version of test. I don't mind it in the beginning bc the propionate portion helps for it to kick in quicker than your normal enanthate / cypionate esters. But it also contains the deconoate ester, which will prolong clearing time until you can start pct.. some var or drol at the tail end of the cycle would make that a moot point.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 19, 2014)

I've ran sus more then any other test

Lupinators dosage of m/w/f is perfect timing for injections

Trust your UGL because many times it's not the original sustanon formula labs use, it's very easy to just put any test with prop and past it off as sus


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 19, 2014)

I used sust twice 
Both times pin twice a week

Makes me break out horrible
Never using it again

But also heard I was pinning wrong and it should be pinned as yaya has stated


----------



## losieloos (Jul 19, 2014)

I thought you had to pin ed or eod day to take advantage of all the esters. Idk about those 2 days off.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 19, 2014)

I've run organon sust and Mexican redi-jects. M/W/F pin schedule. Never had anymore acne or sides worse then single ester. 

I used to love sust. I've never used ugl sust though, so I'd heed yayas advice.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 19, 2014)

I've run sus many times myself over the  years and always Loved. It aromatises less than a single ester test and I've experienced less bloat. Good strength and mass gains.  I don't know about this pinning  mo/we/fri scenario.  Sustanon has a long half life of about 10 1/2 days. I only pinned every 7 days or twice a week depending on my dosage. Sustanon was purposely created for the trt patient for the  purpose of less pinning.  It's a bitch if you're doing pct though because of the long wait from your last pin and the start of pct. 

This you will need to consider.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 19, 2014)

Did you guys take anything along with it? And what's best to keep bloating down?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2014)

Some guys like seeker  can pin once a week and not get bad acme or other sides. But i would suggest starting at eod and take it from there. The up and downs of the prop hormone can fukk with some people pretty bad. Play around and see how u feel


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 19, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> Did you guys take anything along with it? And what's best to keep bloating down?



By controlling estradiol levels with an aromatase inhibitor


----------



## losieloos (Jul 19, 2014)

For a wrightlifter it's best to take it ed or eod. We should have Jada verifye this.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 19, 2014)

For someone looking to build muscle I mean.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 19, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> Did you guys take anything along with it? And what's best to keep bloating down?



Keep in mind that Sustanon 250 is a testosterone product. It can be used on its own, and or you can stack it with EQ, or dbol, or deca, or drol...and like doc said your A/I of course.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 20, 2014)

I also like most of the guys have used sust quite a bit in my fist cycles, Organon amps was the popular gear at that time. I pinned an amp twice a week and had great results. I think any ester of test or combo there of, if talking first cycle's will blow you the fuk up. Just echoing the fact of an AI for bloat control.


----------



## event462 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm sick in the head so I like to pin, so for me I take small doses of test 7 days a week. I prefer it because I'm always even tempered and no bloat at all.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 20, 2014)

I just use Cyp for all my testosterone needs.....


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 21, 2014)

event462 said:


> I'm sick in the head so I like to pin, so for me I take small doses of test 7 days a week. I prefer it because I'm always even tempered and no bloat at all.


No bloat? Are you running an ai?


 I've never noticed a difference in bloat from changing pinning frequency.. or from using a different ester of test for that matter


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 21, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I've run sus many times myself over the  years and always Loved. It aromatises less than a single ester test and I've experienced less bloat. Good strength and mass gains.  I don't know about this pinning  mo/we/fri scenario.  Sustanon has a long half life of about 10 1/2 days. I only pinned every 7 days or twice a week depending on my dosage. Sustanon was purposely created for the trt patient for the  purpose of less pinning.  It's a bitch if you're doing pct though because of the long wait from your last pin and the start of pct.
> 
> This you will need to consider.




Sustanon doesn't really have a half-life bc it's a blend of different esters. There is prop, phenyl-prop, and isocap in there. Many pin M/W/F or EOD to account for these esters. And yes it was made for TRT patients to pin less frequently.... and there's a reason why they use cypionate now


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 21, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I just use Cyp for all my testosterone needs.....


cypionate?


----------



## deadlift666 (Jul 22, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> cypionate?



Yes.......


----------



## DoctorMotiv8or (Jul 22, 2014)

I have run sust quite a bit and still do. I use 1 ml EOD and I also take a ml of prop as well keeps my levels steady and high. I also don't use a anti more then twice a week. To keep bloat down what I do for contest prep is take arim EOD and nolva EOD so arim- mon, nolva_•- tues so on. My first cycle I did 300 sust a week with 200 Deca and gained like 30 pounds. Blew up!!!!!! I would suggest EQ though now days, save your joints.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 22, 2014)

Switching to test c next week

Gonna cruise for a while


----------



## Yaya (Jul 22, 2014)

To this day cytohoh 250 (russian sus)
Was the BEST sus ever...

Andropin 275 was a close second


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 22, 2014)

Yaya said:


> To this day cytohoh 250 (russian sus)
> Was the BEST sus ever...
> 
> Andropin 275 was a close second





Only ran UGL blended test, that OXY350 (RD350). Cut it with Mast-E, it's was like listening to your favorite song all day long


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Sustanon doesn't really have a half-life bc it's a blend of different esters. There is prop, phenyl-prop, and isocap in there. Many pin M/W/F or EOD to account for these esters. And yes it was made for TRT patients to pin less frequently.... and there's a reason why they use cypionate now



You forgot decanoate. 
It has  an active life of about 3 weeks. If it has an active life  then it has a half life.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 22, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Only ran UGL blended test, that OXY350 (RD350). Cut it with Mast-E, it's was like listening to your favorite song all day long



Rd350 was very good as well

I still have some = )


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 22, 2014)

Seeker said:


> You forgot decanoate.
> It has  an active life of about 3 weeks. If it has an active life  then it has a half life.




Yes, but what I meant was that it's bc of those 3 shorter esters people pin more frequently. Pinning once a week will stabilize the deca portion, so it's like a constant elevated test level, but you are pinning the prop, pp, & iso once a week too. Those will peak within 24hrs and start falling. It causes a larger peak initially and thus a faster drop than pinning test decanoate by itself once a week


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2014)

Most guys in my day pinned every 7-10 days or twice a week . Not to say pinning mo/we/fr is wrong because it isn't but I had no problems pinning every 7 days or twice a week and neither did anyone else I knew  maybe you're right about the half life but it does have a long active life.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 22, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Rd350 was very good as well
> 
> I still have some = )



Fcckk you Yaya!! I should've stocked piled that shit.. I do have one vial of his prop that I refuse to break into bc it has sentimental value


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 22, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Most guys in my day pinned every 7-10 days or twice a week . Not to say pinning mo/we/fr is wrong because it isn't but I had no problems pinning every 7 days or twice a week and neither did anyone else I knew  maybe you're right about the half life but it does have a long active life.




True, if you don't have sides then it really is a moot point. I know a lot of old schoolers like the peak and trough method and it's usually the younger guys who are obsessed with stable levels.. I've pinned cyp 2/week and ED....no difference except a whole lot of syringes


----------



## Yaya (Jul 22, 2014)

I used to pin cytohoh 2x per week

Would legit grow like a weed in a marsh


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey guys so Sust 250 is the only thing I can get my hands on. Any recommendations for me? Can I use this by itself?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 25, 2014)

Grab the closest pin.
Load it
Jab it
Slam it.


----------

